# ELITE Stingray



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

in my 30 g aquarium, i somehow ended up (losing/breaking?...i'm very confused on what/how this happened) my bio wheel filters, and replacing them with 3 ELITE stingray 10s. Yes, they are in tank filters, yes, they do stand out like a sore thumb, but they SEEM to be doing the job they are built to do, plus, there is virtually NO upkeep cost (i.e. replacing filter pads). I'm really wondering weather or not i should go back to the Bio wheels or whatever they were, or just stick with the stingrays? i don't especially like them, but i can live with them, and they don't make a sound (literally). what does everyone else think?
:?::fish::?:​


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

ive had one of them for about 5 months now. no problems with it or anything. but i do run it with a 10g filter also just for backup. ive it in a 20 gallon.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think they're a little weak. They don't circulate much water. They do have pads that need replacement every so often.


----------

